# .22 pellet rifle for squirrel?



## frank123

Hey guys, would an .22 break barrel pellet rifle have the punch to knock down a squirrel if it only shoots 600 FPS? I am talking about at a normal range, maye 25-40 yds...
Would it work?


----------



## hunter285

Well i need to know a good .177 cal gun that would take a squirrel out within a 50-75$ dollar limit any suggestions?? :sniper:


----------



## frank123

Don't you have your own thread for that?


----------



## hunter285

yea i guess i do but no1 seems to be on today. sorry


----------



## frank123

Could someone please reply?
This is pretty important...
I found a good deal on a Mendoza RM-200 in .22 calibre, and I would like to know if its 600 FPS would get the job done on most small game. (Crows, Squirrels, an occasional hog...)


----------



## Remington 7400

> occasional hog...)


----------



## frank123

Groundhog : :wink:


----------



## frank123

Seriously, does anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## varmithunter06

it should just hit them in the vitals


----------



## Stealth

Frank,

Hey the 600fps should be sufficent with very accurate shot placement. I used to have this multi-pump pneumatic air rifle called the Crosman 2289G. It would shoot around 500fps (advertised velocity). That rifle dispatched scores of birds and a couple bunnies and bushy tails. It would work but for the sake of a clean death I would suggest something with a bit more punch. 
Squirrels are extremely tenacious critters and even with good shot placement don't always go down cleanly. Something along the lines of 700-750fps should do the ticket quite nicely. My RWS 94 is about perfect for this but I believe they stopped making it in .22 cal. You might also try the RWS 34. Both of these accurate and powerful air rifles are under $175 you just gotta look. Private message me for any more questions or more detailed look into your wants. Good luck, hope to hear from you soon.

Kind Regards,
Derek


----------



## frank123

Thank you Derek, but I went and stuck with .177 and bought a gamo Shadow 1000. I know the 1000fps will do the trick, because I assume this gun to have the same energy as my winchester 1000x, which was great. My winchester would take down just about anything I could hit, so I am looking forward to getting my Gamo, which will be arriving by 2 day air on wednesday I beleive.


----------



## prariewolf

seriously r u talking about ferrel hogs? wild hogs? there is nooo wat in hell you are gunna b able to kill a hog with a pellet gun i would know i have tried! :wink: lol just kidding but i dont think that is has the knockdown power you need to kill a hog i mean i have shot a hog before with a 30 06 and made a bad shot and had trouble taking em down. you should b fine with crows as long as you shoot them in the head their wings are like sheild and will protect them in a way. now for squirrels i think you have a close to perfect gun my Gamo shadow 1000 will put a hole strait through them, and its a .177 caliber gun. the only thing you could get that would be better would be a .17 WMR or a .22LR rifle.


----------



## frank123

By hog, I meant groundhog as I have clarified.


----------



## sevendogs

I use .22 New England, with scope. Excellent rifle, I hate to loose game, if it comes to shooting. I hunt to see good work of my dogs. Squirrels by day and ***** by night.


----------



## clampdaddy

A .22 @ 600fps should do the job. It's not as fast as the lighter .177s but the extra weight more than makes up fr it. The suggestion I would make is (with a pellet gun) not to shoot at varmints that are much closer than a few feet from their holes. I don't know how they do it but I've head shot ground squirrels with my 22 mag and wiped they're heads clean of their shoulders and some how they can flop right to their burrows where you usually find them just inside the hole. With a pellet gun you should look at it like bow hunting--you have to get as close as you can and then get a little closer, when you're sure you're in the right-go ahead, aim small-miss small.


----------



## 85mustang

frank123 said:


> Could someone please reply?
> This is pretty important...
> I found a good deal on a Mendoza RM-200 in .22 calibre, and I would like to know if its 600 FPS would get the job done on most small game. (Crows, Squirrels, an occasional hog...)


This would kill Crows squirrels and a groundhog with a head shot at 25 to35 yards


----------



## scottjes000

If you hit them in the head close range 10-25 yards they wolnt know what hit them.

use light pionty pellets


----------



## georgealto

I have had groundhog and squirrel problems around my home. I have a 
.22 caliber pellet gun. A head shot is all you need for a squirrel and groundhog. I have killed lots of squirrels and several groundhogs with one shot. Rarely two for squirrels. Getting the groundhogs under control. Squirrels are much more plentiful in my area. Big ones too. Hope that helps anyone thinking of a pellet gun. My gun is around 700 fps. That's all you need. It's just where you shoot that is important.


----------



## stickemdeep

ive killed more squirrels with a pellet rifle than with anything else. gotta love the old benjamin.


----------



## coyote_buster

Just keep bullet drop in mind. My 600 fps pellet gun has enough power for what you listed but the bullet drops about and inch already at twenty yards.


----------



## pmm

Hey Frank,
Im not quite sure how fast my .22 pellet goes but im pretty sure its 600 or more. Your gun should be able to take down a squirrel at that range.


----------



## pmm

Hey Frank,
Im not quite sure how fast my .22 pellet goes but im pretty sure its 600 or more. Your gun should be able to take down a squirrel at that range.


----------



## 308

I heard that a guy shot a 200+lbs. hog with a 1600fps. pelletgun :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster

That would have to be at point blank. I live on a pig farm and I know that it doesn't take much to take down a pig if you hit it in the right spot but I don't think a .177 caliber bullet would be able to do it.


----------



## blake12395

yes, a .22 would knock out a squirrel


----------



## Stonegoblet

stickemdeep said:


> ive killed more squirrels with a pellet rifle than with anything else. gotta love the old benjamin.


All Hail the Benji's!!! They will never let you down!


----------



## Cleankill47

coyote_buster, go here: http://www.gamousa.com//Catalog.aspx?Product=62

The video should pop up, if not, allow it. It is the Gamo Hunter Extreme, 1600 fps with their new alloy pellet, penetrates the skull on a full-frontal shot. Quite impressive, if I do say so myself (and I did).

Just thought I'd show it, not a lot of people know exactly how powerful air rifles have been made nowadays...

:sniper:


----------

